# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  RIP Dolores O'Riordan (of the Cranberries)

## sunrise

.

----------


## Cuchculan

Great singer. Have all the albums here. Now we wait to see what was the cause of death. Fair to say she had a few problems. That can happen if you are pushed too hard. She was a teen when the Cranberries first became big. Once made do 8 concerts in 6 days. Caused a lot of stress within the band. People offer you things to relax. Her mental health suffered a lot over the past few years. But she had gone to London to record some new songs. Which all sounded good. Then this.

----------


## Cuchculan

Every radio station in Ireland played a song by the band at Noon yesterday as the funeral was taken place. Nice touch.

----------

